# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  City of Galastan by Blaidd Drwg

## arsheesh

*Map*



*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
This is Blaidd Drwg's second consecutive Cartographers Choice Award, following quick on the heels of his majestic Val Nevan map.  One look at this map though and there's no doubt why.  It is exceptionally rare to find such lovely work being done in traditional mediums here at the Guild.  




> Hey guys,
> The initial inspiration came from the Italian town of San Gimignano, which is known for its many towers. Apparently, rich families tried to outdo each other by building ever higher towers to display their awesomeness.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## vorropohaiah

amazing map, full of detail. well-deserved!

----------


## - Max -

Congratulations Blaidd, this really is a masterpiece!

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Thanks guys, (and admins, too!)  :Smile: 
Colour me honoured and happy.

Dang, I'm starting to feel a bit guilty about not being terribly active on the Guild Forum :\

----------


## vorropohaiah

yes you should! more maps, quick-quick  :Smile:  and bigger ones too

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

> yes you should! more maps, quick-quick  and bigger ones too


Heheheh, well ... I'm working working on a commission at the moment, but I'm not going to post anything about that until it's done and have permission to do so. And I'll be starting on a world map for my LARP group soon (once the gm's sent me some sketches). But that's not really what I meant. I would like to be more active in general, looking at/talking about other people's work. But this site is so slow sometimes ... It sort of ruins the fun, because I'm quite impatient when it comes to waiting for web pages to load. I spend more time on DeviantArt, because of that. I wonder if anyone else has the same problem?

----------


## vorropohaiah

i think it's improved since the switch to the new server.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

It has, now that you mention it. Was there a change when I wasn't looking? Not complaining, though  :Very Happy:

----------


## Robbie

Yes, big change, our server was improperly configured before unbeknownst to me...it crashed, and got restored to a new server and then properly configured...should be much better now.

----------


## lprekon

This is perfect. I came here hoping for a city map, as I am seriously artistically challenged, and this is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for providing the map for my next game!

----------


## usbfc

Awesome! Nice design.

----------


## RjBeals

love this - nice work!

----------


## Clercon

I must say I was supprised when I today read through the new issue of the Swedish rpg magazine Fenix and found this lovely map,  but now with the name Irian. But I really understand why someone would like to use your map :-)

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

So am I, actually. One of their staff contacted me a while back about publishing this map in their magazine. I was okay with it (free publicity so to speak) but I don't think I agreed to any alterations, and I was supposed to receive a printed copy or a link (in the case of a web article). I haven't heard from him in a while. Could post me a link or a picture of what you found? Because I'd like to see how they used it and whether they credited me at all. *feeling slightly miffed here*

Thanks for the heads-up, Clercon!

----------


## Clercon

I try to scan the picture at work tomorrow and put it up here so you can see for yourself. They used the map as a setting in their campaign world, changed the name of the city and made some stories around it. Haven't read the article yet, but it seems ok.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Cool, thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## vorropohaiah

do hope youre at least credited. is it a fanzine type thing or a paid mag? if its the latter, i hope you were paid something for it!

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

It's a paid mag, but (as far as I know) mostly run by enthusiastic hobbyists. At any rate, I didn't ask for money (partly because I just don't have a clue what to ask, partly because it wasn't made on demand, partly because at the moment, the exposure is more important to me than any money). However, I did ask for a free copy, which doesn't seem like a lot to ask, imo. Regardless, the guy who contacted me didn't keep up his end of the bargain. I suppose that's to be expected from time to time (or maybe a hellovalot), but still ... *grmbl*

----------


## vorropohaiah

id get back to him, after all its probably peanuts to him - im sure they get copies leftover all the time :S

----------


## Sabbak

Tremendous work! I really like the precision, level of details AND artistical "old 3D" aspect of this city!

----------


## Relic Kimah

Exquisite work.  I have noticed also, by the way, dA is difficult for getting worthwhile feedback.  I wonder if this site is too, but I haven't been on it long.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

> Exquisite work.  I have noticed also, by the way, dA is difficult for getting worthwhile feedback.  I wonder if this site is too, but I haven't been on it long.


Thanks  :Smile: 

This forum is great if you need good feedback. I've had some great advice from people here, and I know others have as well. Just post something of what you're working on and ask.  :Smile:

----------


## Korash

> ...I've had some great advice from people here, and I know others have as well. Just post something of what you're working on and ask.


^^ this is what we do here. One thing that most people comment about when they are new to this site is how friendly and open we are. What we want to see, do, think about is maps. We also love to help others get to where they want to go map-wise. We do not allow flamers, trolls, or belligerents here at the Guild. If you see someone say that they don't like something, that statement is usually followed by a reason why and possible ways of changing it. The advice is given freely, and without expectations of compliance. It is your work, and we offer advice to help you get it where you want it to be, and if some of the advice leads you places where you would rather not go (and there are MANY a rabbit hole like that  :Wink:  ), feel free to ignore it. 

I am sure you will enjoy the Guild.

----------


## Quenten

A tremendous drawing. I cannot imagine what a labour of love this has been, and a true inspiration for me in my own Minoan city of Jhelrosis in my Fantasy world of Myirandios, which I hope to post soon. Quenten

----------


## Sylkin

looks like a old medieval map

----------


## ponks

Great map!

----------


## mapposer

Very nice, I feel like I'm going to go there! I'll use this for a game soon... Thank you!

----------


## ConradB

Amazing! That angle is really difficult to master, but you've done it.

----------

